# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Jakso's Workbook

## Jakso

I have not experienced any LD and my dream recall is pretty bad at the moment, but it is getting better  :smiley:  Although I have not had any LD, I have had a number of very vivid dreams. I hope this is a good start  :wink2: 


*Reality Checks:*
-Push fingers trough hands
-Read text multiple times to see if it is the same text.
-Study my hands

*Dream Signs:*
-Family/Friends
-Cars/Boats/Airplanes
-Action (I love action movies)

*Short-Term Goals:*
-Remember at least one dream every night
-Have my first LD!

*Long-Term Goals:*
-Have regular lucid dreams. (Several times a month)
-Learn to fly
-Take a tour trough the universe
-Rehearse future situations

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
My dream recall is pretty bad at the moment, but I am working on it. My two main problems is that I forget to remember my dreams when I wake up or that there is to many distractions when i wake up so when I get to writing them down I have already forgotten them... 

I think i will get better though because I am new and I am not yet used to remember my dreams. 

*Current Technique:*
-DILD

I am looking forward to participating in this class and I am excited to have my first LD!  ::lol::

----------


## Jakso

*Sleeping Schedule*

_Coming soon..._

I plan on adding a sleeping schedule, but because I have summer vacation now, my schedule is very inconsistent. I will add it when school starts in late august.

This will not stop me from working on lucid dreaming!  :wink2:

----------


## Jakso

*Why I want to Lucid Dream.*

1.Entertaniment
 -Discover the universe and explore it
 -Do impossible things (fly, breath under water, teleport, ect.)
2.Get a better understanding of my mind
 -Communicate with my subconscious
3.Reherse real life situations
 -An important presentation

I will add to this list if I can think of more reasons  ::lol:: 


*What I want to do in my next lucid dream*

My next LD will be my first so I try to not have to high expectations since it will probably be short. 
But I would first stabilize my dream. I think I would try the "rubbing your hands together" technique because it seems like it is the easiest. 

After i have stabilized the dream I will take it slow and rather than try flying and risk to wake up, I will examine the scene around me by touching, listening and smelling. If I still have not woke up I will try to find a DC and talk to him and see were that takes me  :smiley: 

If you have any suggestions or feedback, feel free to comment. It is much appreciated!  :wink2:

----------

